# Sexy Would You Rather Game!



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok in case you have never played "Would you rather" I'll explain. You'll simply list 2 scenarios asking people what they would rather do. Now it's suppose to be really hard to choose. You can do both extremes, 2 really good options or 2 really bad ones.

I'll start: Would you rather sleep with 20 Victoria Secret models but not be able to tell anyone OR spend a whole with 20 Victoria Secret models and the whole world would know about it?


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

No one knew about it/I can't tell anyone. Sex is very intimate, imo, and It is for my and the 20 sexy model's pleasure and no one elses. I know what I experienced and I like my privacy.


Would you rather have sex only once a month with someone you loved deeply OR everyday with someone(s) that you liked and connected with, but did not have any long term/romantic wishes/feeling for then?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Once a month with someone I loved. The latter is not that great. I think meeting someone that makes me feel that way would make me completely forget about the rest of the world. 

Would you rather star in a porno or be the director of one?


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Direct. After a few orgasms, my parts would start to hurt, and I wouldn't want to be forced to keep going after that.

Would you rather have sex with someone but never be able to receive orgasms from them, or have sex with someone but never be able to make them orgasm?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Director - that way I get good shots and I won't be having shitty sex (it's WORK). 

Would you rather get a massage turned into sex or have an outdoor fantasy fulfilled?

I knew I would get ninja'd. I would rather be orgasmless. Only way I can orgasm is if the other is feeling pleasure so.. Yeah.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker (May 11, 2014)

Be a director. Hehe I know what them boys want to see. :wink:

Would you rather be intensely turned on all the time but not able to do anything about it Or able to do something about it but with minimal feeling forever and ever?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok I'll answer both of those I guess.
@Torai - that's a hard one. I guess never be able to orgasm myself. That already happens anyway. How can I miss what I've never had?
@Stilliferous - that's easy outdoor fantasy. That just seems way more exciting to me! 

Would you rather be super in shape but have a tiny dick or have a really big dick and weigh 500 lbs?


----------



## Andromeda31 (Jul 21, 2014)

Good shape small dick 

Would you rather have sex on a beach or have sex in a hotel room?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

The ninja is real.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

jada_artist said:


> Once a month with someone I loved. The latter is not that great. I think meeting someone that makes me feel that way would make me completely forget about the rest of the world.
> 
> Would you rather star in a porno or be the director of one?


Thats easy I could be a director easily and even like many directors have a short bit "here I will lend a hand" (j/k)

Lighting, costume, set design, music, mood, 'script', done...


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Be a director. Hehe I know what them boys want to see. :wink:
> 
> Would you rather be intensely turned on all the time but not able to do anything about it Or able to do something about it but with minimal feeling forever and ever?


We skipped you, sorry! Ok that's really hard. >< how devious of you! umm I guess not be able to do anything because if I did something but wasn't able to finish it would be even worse torture!


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Andromeda31 said:


> Good shape small dick
> 
> Would you rather have sex on a beach or have sex in a hotel room?


In a hotel room. Beaches are full of sand and rotting wood and fish semen and stuff that I don't want in my vagina. xP

Would you rather be penetrated by a 9-inch dick or a 4-inch one?


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Probably 4 inch ;x 9 inch sounds scurry

Would you rather have rough sex with a buddy or vanilla sex with a lover?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Well lover could mean a few things. Assuming this person was just a mistress (what's the male version of that word?) then I would go with rough sex with a buddy

Would you rather have sex with Scarlet Johanson or Kim Kardashian?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Scarlett Johansson hands down, not even a question. 

I find what Kim Kardashian represents as an entity or person to be a complete turn off.

And just physical alone Scarlett is still hotter anyways in my opinion.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Scarlet Johansson x10000000

Would you rather sleep with a fictional character of your choice or a real person of your choicr~


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Vanilla sex with a true lover. 

I like both forms tho. But if I had to pick vanilla with a true lover. 

(Not to be mistaken with making love to someone I am not in love with-I don't do that)

Would you rather you ended up without an orgasm or your partner ended up without one if you have to choose?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Morfinyon said:


> Scarlet Johansson x10000000
> 
> Would you rather sleep with a fictional character of your choice or a real person of your choicr~


Fictional character. There just aren't any real mad scientists nearly as sexy as Vampire Nicola Tesla from Sanctuary, or Dr. Stein from Soul Eater.

Would you rather have sex every day with a person you don't love, or be monogamous with someone you love who can't have sex?


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

devoid said:


> Fictional character. There just aren't any real mad scientists nearly as sexy as Vampire Nicola Tesla from Sanctuary, or Dr. Stein from Soul Eater.
> 
> Would you rather have sex every day with a person you don't love, or be monogamous with someone you love who can't have sex?


Sex everyday with a person I don't love.

Would you rather rape or get raped?


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker (May 11, 2014)

Eska said:


> Sex everyday with a person I don't love.
> 
> Would you rather rape or get raped?


Get raped. :tongue:
Would you rather be blind folded or tied up the whole time during sex? :kitteh:


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Get raped. :tongue:
> Would you rather be blind folded or tied up the whole time during sex? :kitteh:


I think I would like both at the same time!  But I'll go with tied up.

Would you rather only be penetrated or only receive oral for sex for the rest of your life?


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

jada_artist said:


> I think I would like both at the same time!  But I'll go with tied up.
> 
> Would you rather only be penetrated or only receive oral for sex for the rest of your life?


I'm going to fix that to _be able to penetrate_ and pick that one. Not every girl knows how to perform oral sex properly or good.

Would you rather climax with one seriously intense orgasm and little bursts of intercourse pleasure, or a cluster of short, mini orgasms with sustained intercourse pleasure?


----------



## smitty1977 (Jun 14, 2014)

jada_artist said:


> I think I would like both at the same time!  But I'll go with tied up.
> 
> Would you rather only be penetrated or only receive oral for sex for the rest of your life?


Uh I'm not into being penetrated so I'll go with only receive oral sex for the rest of my life.

Would you rather have sex unlimited times but only in conventional places for a year or have sex anywhere you wanted but only once a month for eternity


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

smitty1977 said:


> Uh I'm not into being penetrated so I'll go with only receive oral sex for the rest of my life.
> 
> Would you rather have sex unlimited times but only in conventional places for a year or have sex anywhere you wanted but only once a month for eternity


Unlimited sex. The place doesn't seem that important (as long as its not hella uncomfortable or public).

Would you rather pay someone for sex, or be payed for sex?


----------



## H.G.S. (Jun 10, 2014)

Pay someone; they would give me exactly what I want without complaining or insulting me, and at least I would know what their intentions would be right from the start and I couldn't fault them for it.

Would you rather have sex with your partner in front of your closest friends or circulate a home made sex video online with your faces blurred out?

:tongue:


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Cinnamon83 said:


> Thats easy I could be a director easily and even like many directors have a short bit *"here I will lend a hand" (j/k)
> *
> Lighting, costume, set design, music, mood, 'script', done...


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

H.G.S. said:


> Would you rather have sex with your partner in front of your closest friends or circulate a home made sex video online with your faces blurred out?


Lmao! Home made sex video xD. I'm way too selfish, I don't want anyone else in the room except me and him.

Would you rather be in a great relationship but had awful sex, or, be in an awful relationship but had amazing sex?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

xdollie. said:


> Lmao! Home made sex video xD. I'm way too selfish, I don't want anyone else in the room except me and him.
> 
> Would you rather be in a great relationship but had awful sex, or, be in an awful relationship but had amazing sex?


Great relationship with bad sex. I feel like a bad relationship would just have more problems that would affect my life. Like it could be a type of abusive relationship (emotional or physical). And that kind of thing is hard to bounce back from.

If you could only do one sex position for the rest of your life would you rather be on top or on your back laying down during sex?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Bit of both, but I guess I'd prefer on my back - submissive guy.

Rather sleep with spmeone of the same gender and have your parents walk in or sleep with someone with std's?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Sleep with someone of the same gender and have my parents walk in...no std's

Would you rather have a super awkward threesome with noobs or be fucked with a strapon >.>


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I do have a bit of a bisexual side so..I guess it couldn't hurt to try with the strapon, haha. Threesome just sounds hella awkward.


----------



## Vandrer (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, since playful proxy didn't post anything, I will give morfinyon an answer and provide one myself.

I would rather have an awkward threesome, it has potential for a retry.


Would you rather slap or be slapped?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Depends on where. if it's in the face hell no! I'll do the slapping.
Would you rather have sex outside in the summer in 100 F weather or in the winter while it's snowing?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Snowing, definitely. I'll take even hypothermia over the tainted touch of the summer sun.

Would you rather have sex with a different person with no risk of pregnancies or std's every night, or only have sex with someone you love, if there was some risk for either.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Thats a tough one. But I've done the hookup thing and its usually not very fun. so someone I love.
Would you rather have a MMF threesome or a FFM threesome? m=male, f=female


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

FFM, definitely.

Would you rather sleep with a distant relative once or with a stranger you know nothing about for a week?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

The stranger. Even a distant relative I would know nothing about. 
Would you rather have sex on a boat or in a tent in the woods?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Tent in the woods. Would you rather do bdsm or dress up as a fantasy character with your partner?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

some of the BDSM stuff is a bit too extreme for me. fantasy character, wonder woman perhaps? her outfit is so cute!
Would you rather have sex with the lights on or off?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Ahhh, not sure. Off adds some mystery to it, and would seem more primal, but on gives a deeper connection. I'll go with bad, but present lighting 

Would you rather stay fully abstinant (including masturbation) for 3 months or have sex once a day with someone you hate for a month?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Go down on my partner~

Would you rather have sex with the love of your life or have a one night stand with a fictional character of your choice?


----------



## lucia4 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sex with the love of my life, because a one night stand is pointless~

Would you rather get your hands tied to the bed or tie your partner's hands to the bed?


----------



## frozenmusic (Aug 12, 2014)

Tie his hands to the bed (oh, so many thoughts in my head right now)

Would you rather have sex without kissing or kiss without having sex?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Tough one, but I suppose I'd rather kiss without having sex.

Would you rather be monogamous with someone you don't truly love or polyamorous with someone you love?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

lucia4 said:


> Public beach as in people watching? Hell no. I've had sex outdoors before but on a romantic picnic blanket in the hills in Germany where no one could see. I've tried the small car but it's really inconvenient. For oral it's fine, though. And you didn't specify what kind of sex, so I'll go with the car. I hate sand and beaches anyway.
> 
> Edit: Darn it, too late. Why on earth would I want to have sex with someone I hate? Obviously once with a person of my choosing.
> 
> Would you rather go down on your partner or have your partner go down on you?


I would rather go down and God please never reciprocate.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Hiryuuka said:


> Tough one, but I suppose I'd rather kiss without having sex.
> 
> Would you rather be monogamous with someone you don't truly love or polyamorous with someone you love?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Polyamorous with someone I truly love, in the case that there's no real emotional attraction to the other partners, it's just sexy fun, and I know every detail of what goes on. Oh, and I take priority and have veto power.

I'd most likely break up since poly has so many weird lines. I may try swinging at one point, but that's really the extent I'm willing to go.

Would you rather have amazing sex in a society where sex is illegal or mediocre sex in one where it's perfectly legal?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Awesome illegal sex - it being illegal adds to the thrill! 

Would you prefer a (dangerously) skinny life partner or a (dangerously) fat one?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgho (Dec 12, 2014)

The skinny one, easier to handle physically.
No question, I totaly forgot that this is the sex forum and not the philosophical one. 
just answer the one above again.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

I prefer dangerously cheesy.










Dangerously fat. I prefer cushion.

Would you rather be with someone was really good in bed but was obsessed with Twilight, or with someone who was interested in the same things you're interested in and had a great personality, but was horrible in bed?

And you can't answer this one if you're actually into Twilight.


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Eh, sex is sex  in a relationship, it isn't *that* important. Or maybe I've only had bad sex so far and thus can't compare. Also ew, dunliketwilight.

Would you rather sleep with a hobo or that one creepy teacher we've all had?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Torai said:


> I prefer dangerously cheesy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if you like the books but not the movies?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

And the teacher. at least the teacher would be hygienic and clean.
Would you rather have sex in front of a mirror or on the kitchen table?


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh god, I have to pick the table. I don't know why, but I really really like the idea of sex on a table. (And one person on a table while the other is standing over them. No context, that alone gets me going. I guess I subconsciously feel that tables = getting shit done.)


Would you rather have you and your special someone each pick one thing the other is uncomfortable doing, and agree to do those things; or have normal no frills sex?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

VacantPsalm said:


> Oh god, I have to pick the table. I don't know why, but I really really like the idea of sex on a table.
> 
> 
> Would you rather have you and your special someone each pick one thing the other is uncomfortable doing, and agree to do those things; or have normal no frills sex?


the uncomfortable one. It's good to step out of your comfort zone every once in awhile. though sometimes I need to be pushed out of my zone lol
Would you rather have intimate romantic sex to this song: 



or crazy rough sex to this song: 



 ?


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I think I'd go with the first.
Would you rather have your parents or your boss accidentally walk in on you during sex?


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

jada_artist said:


> what if you like the books but not the movies?


If I read the words "chagrin" or "Adonis" one more fucking time...



EccentricSiren said:


> Would you rather have your parents or your boss accidentally walk in on you during sex?


Boss (well, technically, field supervisor). Chances are, it's her fault for walking in. I wouldn't have sex in an office, unless I really hated that person.

She seems like she wouldn't even have a reaction to it. Honestly, my organization is filled with the most sex-positive people I've ever known. My parents probably wouldn't freak as well, but my parents would feel awkward at first.

But I would _never_ let her live it down.

[HR][/HR]

Would you rather have mediocre sex where you orgasm but it isn't so great, or amazingly mind-blowing sex that went on until your MP3 player interrupted your session and started blaring that one song that you love but want absolutely no one else to know that you love?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Torai said:


> If I read the words "chagrin" or "Adonis" one more fucking time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ask a question


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Would you rather have me as your dom or sub? I prefer dom if that may influence things.


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Dom, I've never tried the sub/dom thing but I think I would be better at being submissive. I'm a naturally shy person anyway.
Would you rather go to a nude party or a nude beach?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Beach, and then dig a hole & hide till the beach is empty amd go home.

Would you rather sleep naked with your s.o. or clothed? Actual sleeping.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

jada_artist said:


> define "ugly porn"


Porn labelled as and placed in the 'ugly porn' category. Go by your own definition of ugly.


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Neverontime said:


> Porn labelled as and placed in the 'ugly porn' category. Go by your own definition of ugly.


well how can I go by my own definition of ugly when I would have to star in this porn? If I thought of myself as ugly it would make sense but I don't. However I do see a lot of ads on the side of porn sites saying things like "fuck ugly chicks now" or "ugly chicks need sex too". And it's always a picture of a very hot girl that just isn't freakishly thin. my definition of ugly would be very obese. 

I guess I'll go with a person that stinks. 

Would you rather have sex while your best friend watches or make a porno that's on all the most popular porn sites?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Have my best friend watch.

Would you rather have your parents find out you starred in a (professional) porno or all of your friends?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Friends. hell some of them would probably give me a high five for doing it lol. 
Would you rather only penetrate/be penetrated and no oral for the rest of your life or only receive oral sex for the rest of your life?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd rather be free of oral. There's no feeling quite like being inside a woman.

Would you rather be in a "private" gangbang or have sex in the middle of an open, public space?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I could absolutely live without oral sex ^///^ I'd go for penetration


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

private gangbang  thats a big fantasy of mine
would you rather suck someone's toe or have your toe sucked? (I know not that sexual but I'm running out of questions)


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

My toe sucked.

What would you rather go without for a week: --


a) Sex
b) a Pee


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

That's a no brainer. I go without sex all the time. 
Would you rather sleep with someone 20 years older than you, or simply never have sex during your entire life time?


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

Sex. Going without a pee for a week sounds like it would be physically impossible.

Would you rather only be able to date/have sex with people who have your MBTI type or only be able to date/have sex with people who are the polar opposite type to you?


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

double post,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

jada_artist said:


> Would you rather sleep with someone 20 years older than you, or simply never have sex during your entire life time?


Hmmmm....already have! (the 20 year old bit I mean!)

Would you rather:

Have sex with someone you found physically unattractive or
Have all your teeth removed?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Unattractive sex. Who knows, could be fun.

Would you rather have sex with a classmate from high school or a close friend? Also running out of ideas, you're not alone Jada 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

I guess I have to pick a close friend.

If people are running out of questions, maybe we should be answering more than just the one right above us and allow people to answer Qs without contributing. Try to give more life to any good Qs we get. Anywho...


Your special someone made a deal where if you did them a favor, they'd give you their body for a night. Although you tried, you only half accomplished the favor. So that night, they draw a dotted line horizontally at their navel, and honor half of their end of the bargain. Which do you want: top half, or bottom?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Bottom of course
Would you rather give up sex or chocolate?


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja (Jan 6, 2015)

chocolate

rather shoot your lover or your child


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Nononononononononononononononononononononononono

Question above this one can double X.D

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Lover
I don't have children but I imagine that's what it would come down to. a mother's instincts to protect their children are pretty strong
Imagine you and your S.O. have all the super powers there is, would you rather have sex in the sky or under water?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, if in the sky means in a plane, my stomach would not stay put, so I'll go with water ^^

Would you rather have sex on a cold forest floor or on a hot beach?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Forest if I'm in some grass. I hate sand
Would you rather give a rim job or receive one?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Small car.

backyard tent or a hammock?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Tent. I would fall out of the hammock easily
Would you rather have one sweet kiss on a first date or dry hump each other?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

***


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Kiss 

Would you rather go to A&E with a sex toy stuck in your butt or have someone die on you mid session?


----------



## MajTom (Jun 18, 2013)

Neverontime said:


> Kiss
> 
> Would you rather go to A&E with a sex toy stuck in your butt or have someone die on you mid session?


Granted, I'm not entirely sure what you mean by A&E (other than a TV network, but I don't figure you mean that), but I'll take the buttplug. Honestly, there aren't many places where I'd be averse to wearing a buttplug.

would you rather only give blowjobs/cunnilingus or receive anal for a month?


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

@MajTom

A&E = Accident and emergency hospital


----------



## MajTom (Jun 18, 2013)

Neverontime said:


> @_MajTom_
> 
> A&E = Accident and emergency hospital


Gotcha. My answer and question remains the same though


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

MajTom said:


> Granted, I'm not entirely sure what you mean by A&E (other than a TV network, but I don't figure you mean that), but I'll take the buttplug. Honestly, there aren't many places where I'd be averse to wearing a buttplug.
> 
> would you rather only give blowjobs/cunnilingus or receive anal for a month?


Thats tough. I suppose anal. I like to receive and I don't think I would be able to wait for some type of sex.

Would you rather have sex on your period (guys have sex with a girl while she is on her period) or have sex when you haven't shaved your legs/vagina in a week (guys have sex with a girl that hasn't shaved in a week)?


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> To spank.
> 
> Getting your gf to swallow, but you have to swallow some as well, OR getting your gf to allow you in the backside but you have to be buttfucked with a strap-on as well. Choose wisely!


Is there an option for "Yes, all of the above?"


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

jada_artist said:


> Would you rather have sex on your period (guys have sex with a girl while she is on her period) or have sex when you haven't shaved your legs/vagina in a week (guys have sex with a girl that hasn't shaved in a week)?


Hairy sex since I'm extremely into hairy.

Would you rather have mediocre sex where you orgasm but it's kinda meh, or have amazing, mind-blowing sex until you are unceremoniously interrupted by that one song you absolutely love but want no one else to know you love, and you end the night without an orgasm.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Torai said:


> Is there an option for "Yes, all of the above?"


If that's what you want


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Torai said:


> Hairy sex since I'm extremely into hairy.
> 
> Would you rather have mediocre sex where you orgasm but it's kinda meh, or have amazing, mind-blowing sex until you are unceremoniously interrupted by that one song you absolutely love but want no one else to know you love, and you end the night without an orgasm.


Why would I end the night just because a good song comes on? doesn't make sense to me. I guess the mediocre sex.
Would you rather play strip poker or a naked version of twister?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Strip poker.

Would you rather be in a threesome or a gangbang?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## MajTom (Jun 18, 2013)

Hiryuuka said:


> Strip poker.
> 
> Would you rather be in a threesome or a gangbang?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Gangbang. The more the merrier 

Would you rather masturbate in public, or walk around in public with cum on your face?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

I guess cum on my face. I can say its mayo.
Would you rather have sex with me or the person above me?


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja (Jan 6, 2015)

you
would u rather fuck a dog or be fucked by a dog


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

umm I guess be fucked...
Would you rather have sex on a mountain or by a waterfall?


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja (Jan 6, 2015)

do i haz to get to mountain first
rather waterfall i like water

sex in a airplane or in public places like disneyland or ect


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Public places, but out of sight.

Would you rather have sex on a boat or in a tub?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

On a boat
Would you rather accidentally fart while having sex or accidentally hurt your partner painfully while having sex (like not just an ouch but not so bad that they go to the hospital)?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Go without sex.
Would you rather only kiss no sex or have sex without kissing?


----------



## EternalFrost (Jan 12, 2013)

Only kiss.
WYR have a dragon dildo up your butt or read 50 shades of grey


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

EternalFrost said:


> Only kiss.
> WYR have a dragon dildo up your butt or read 50 shades of grey


I think I'd rather read fifty shades of grey...shocking I know :tongue:
Would you rather or which do you find kinkier erotic electrostimulation or erotic asphyxiation (I don't think it's technically asphyxiation if you don't die so let's just say being electrocuted or choked as the question?) :tongue:.


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Gosh I hate the idea both but choked sounds a bit less scary! 
Would you rather pose nude for a painter/photographer (artistic nude) or pose in lingerie/boxers for playboy/playgirl?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Painter 

Would you rather find out your S.O. is cheating on you or has an STD you didn't know about?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmm, both are major betrayal. I could deal with a minor vaginal infection, but I couldn't knowingly be with somebody that's infected with a serious STD. I'd guess that I'm gonna have to learn to get over infidelity.

Sex with somebody's grandma, or sex with a man hating feminist?


----------



## Ritual (Sep 17, 2013)

Man hating feminist, I like rough stuff and I don't know if someones grandma would handle it.

Would you rather have sex in a public bathroom of the opposite gender, so guys imagine you're in the girls bathroom and vice versa, with a couple of people in the other stalls or at the sink that could catch you? Or would you rather be having sex in a shops changing rooms with lots of people outside and a greater risk of being caught?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Changing Room
Would you rather have sex in the woods or at the top of a 30 floor building?


----------



## MajTom (Jun 18, 2013)

jada_artist said:


> Changing Room
> Would you rather have sex in the woods or at the top of a 30 floor building?


30 floor building. Heights turn me on. 

Would you rather only be able to take it up the ass, or only be able to give head?


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

MajTom said:


> 30 floor building. Heights turn me on.
> 
> Would you rather only be able to take it up the ass, or only be able to give head?


I'm assuming only able to give head is giving it to women? If so I'm choosing the latter by miles...having someone's appendage up my backside really doesn't appeal to me :laughing:

Would you rather have sex with your one true live or someone you have a special connection and then never have sex again or with someone who you don't love for all of your life (well I say all let's just say when it's socially appropriate :laughing...I really think this question was a little too easy but oh well :tongue:


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

SlightlyEccentric said:


> I'm assuming only able to give head is giving it to women? If so I'm choosing the latter by miles...having someone's appendage up my backside really doesn't appeal to me :laughing:
> 
> Would you rather have sex with your one true live or someone you have a special connection and then never have sex again or with someone who you don't love for all of your life (well I say all let's just say when it's socially appropriate :laughing...I really think this question was a little too easy but oh well :tongue:


I'd rather have sex with someone I don't love whenever I feel the need, which isn't really all that often. 

Would you rather be able to kiss any person you ever feel like kissing without any bad results happening, or choose one person to be with forever and be physically incapable of kissing them (be imaginative as to how it's impossible to kiss.)


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh man I can't go without kissing. Its so intimate and emotional. I need kissing. In fact I want to be kissed right now! :/

Would you rather only have sexy doggy style or only in missionary?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Missionary - the kissing & eye contact makes it more special, imo.

Would you rather always be on top or always be on the bottom?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Always on top

Would you rather fuck in the rain or, say, when swimming in a river?

Asked this 'cause it's raining here... :blushed:


----------



## Ritual (Sep 17, 2013)

Swimming in a river.

Would you rather have someone orgasm on your face or into your mouth?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

In my mouth. less messy, I could just spit it out.
Would you rather go to a sex shop alone and buy a bunch of crazy sex stuff (like a sex swing and butt plugs) and your boss sees you there or get caught having sex by your family?


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Caught having sex by my family. Are you even trying?

Would you rather get a girl pregnant/get pregnant every time you have sex, or be a eunuch or barren?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

If barren means infertile, barren. Otherwise I'd go celibate.

Would you rather have a child with a distant relative (which you would only find out about after it was born) or your boss?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Boss. I already have a risk of having a child with a genetic disorder. I'm not increasing those odds by having sex with a relative.
Would you rather have super loud sex where all the neighbors could hear or sex in absolute silence and no one is moaning?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Loud sex.

Would you rather be with someone who insists there is a goat present everytime you have sex or have sex in the middle of a public square?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

lol of all animals it a goat. wtf. nah goats are aggressive and needy. They always come up to you looking for food. He would get in the way. if it was a cat no problem. in the public square
Ok this is a question that mostly relates to guys: Would you rather play video games all the time and only have sex once a year for the rest of your life or give up video games completely and have the most amazing sex as often as you want?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

I refuse to answer that X.D

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

lol of all animals it a goat. wtf. nah goats are aggressive and needy. They always come up to you looking for food. He would get in the way. if it was a cat no problem. in the public square
Ok this is a question that mostly relates to guys: Would you rather play video games all the time and only have sex once a year for the rest of your life or give up video games completely and have the most amazing sex as often as you want?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Hiryuuka said:


> I refuse to answer that X.D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


I answered your goat one!


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Fine. I'd rather only have sex once a year, seeing as that's more than what I've been getting lately.

Can't think of a question, let it double 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## MajTom (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't really even play video games, soooo, yeah, sex :/

Would you rather walk in on your parents having sex, or have them walk in on you having sex?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Hiryuuka said:


> Fine. I'd rather only have sex once a year, seeing as that's more than what I've been getting lately.
> 
> Can't think of a question, let it double
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


You like video games that much? hell I only get sex once a year right now too but I would still prefer to have more!


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

I guess walk in on them. thats already happened anyway...
Would you rather have an amazing relationship but with terrible sex or a horrible relationship with amazing sex?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

jada_artist said:


> You like video games that much? hell I only get sex once a year right now too but I would still prefer to have more!


Indeed, but having non-stop sex sounds unpleasant. I had sex 5 times in a row once and I was beyond exhausted.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Hiryuuka said:


> Indeed, but having non-stop sex sounds unpleasant. I had sex 5 times in a row once and I was beyond exhausted.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


I didn't say non-stop I said "as often as you want".


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Would rather suck one dick or 10 dicks?


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

jada_artist said:


> I didn't say non-stop I said "as often as you want".


Well, yeah, okay, but what would I do in the meantime?  I'm not a sociable person 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

jada_artist said:


> Would you rather have an amazing relationship but with terrible sex or a horrible relationship with amazing sex?


Amazing relationship with terrible sex.



WT_Neptune said:


> Would rather suck one dick or 10 dicks?


If I HAD to? 1, but ideally zero lol


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

would you rather find the perfect sexual partner but never be able to have sex with him/her again or always get mediocre standard sex for the rest of your life?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

olonny said:


> would you rather find the perfect sexual partner but never be able to have sex with him/her again or always get mediocre standard sex for the rest of your life?


the perfect sexual partner.

Which is sexier on a woman, nice ass or nice tits?
OR
Which is sexier on a man, a nice penis or nice abs?

just answer to your sexual orientation. and I know it's not a "would your rather" technically but you are still deciding between 2 choices.


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice tits, I'm definitely not an ass man.

Interesting question, let it double. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Someone with a nice dick and nice tits.

Would you rather kiss his/her whole body or be kissed on the same way by him/her?


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

Luke the Turner said:


> Someone with a nice dick and nice tits.
> 
> Would you rather kiss his/her whole body or be kissed on the same way by him/her?


Kiss her whole body.

On a similar thing to that...would you rather always be able to reach an orgasm and you're partner never able to or your partner always able to but you never? :laughing:


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, I've had a gf that could never have an orgasm, even by her own hands. I'll tell you, it sucks - I'd rather have it myself ^^

Would you rather cum by pretty much anything (a hug, for example) or have to do an interview on live tv naked?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Interview. Don't wanna cum when hugging my mother.

Would you rather have sex in a river or in a lake?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Luke the Turner said:


> Interview. Don't wanna cum when hugging my mother.
> 
> Would you rather have sex in a river or in a lake?


River. I even have a specific one in mind.

Would you rather have sex in front of a huge mirror that covers the entire wall or on the kitchen table?


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Depends on the girl. Some women are so sensual that the experience becomes tantric very quickly. In such a case setting becomes mostly irrelevant. With women that have bodies that particularly pique my libido I'd prefer the mirror. If they didn't the table ...

Would you rather have sex with a robot whose outer image you could adjust to anything that was proficient with sex, or with a robot with a sufficient single outer image that you could adjust internally for emotive behavioral content?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

series0 said:


> Depends on the girl. Some women are so sensual that the experience becomes tantric very quickly. In such a case setting becomes mostly irrelevant. With women that have bodies that particularly pique my libido I'd prefer the mirror. If they didn't the table ...
> 
> Would you rather have sex with a robot whose outer image you could adjust to anything that was proficient with sex, or with a robot with a sufficient single outer image that you could adjust internally for emotive behavioral content?


You got this from A.I. didn't you? Nah, I don't want to have emotions from a robot. Its not real. adjust outer image.

Would you rather have sex in a very public place like a park or beach or at a sex night club where everyone else is having sex too?


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

jada_artist said:


> Would you rather have sex in front of a huge mirror that covers the entire wall or on the kitchen table?


Sorry but I had to answer this -> sex on the kitchen table is one of my top fantasies. I'm never buying one of those glass tables to my house.  It is weak filth.



jada_artist said:


> Would you rather have sex in a very public place like a park or beach or at a sex night club where everyone else is having sex too?


Swingers club!

Would you rather have sex with your second cousin or your best friend?


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

Luke the Turner said:


> Sorry but I had to answer this -> sex on the kitchen table is one of my top fantasies. I'm never buying one of those glass tables to my house.  It is weak filth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...well seeing as my best friend is female well one of them that's probably a bit easier to answer I think I'd rather that than a distant cousin...although being adopted that's another advantage it's not as disgusting as it could be :tongue:

Would you rather....get caught having sex by your parents or catch your parents having sex? (My friend asked me that the other day so it's fresh in my memory...awkward).


----------



## myanonemail (Jul 3, 2016)

Jeesh...I guess parents. Burning my eyes though. Would you rather be surprised by your SO naked or dressed up provocatively?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

I prefer people dressed up compared to being naked.

Would you rather have your SO role play as;
*Barney*:









or

*Spongebob*:


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

That would be a nightmare scenario for me. Spongebob would be less terrifying than Barney

Would you rather

Wine& dine or bang behind an abandoned movie theater


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Wine&dine, gotta keep it classy.

Would you rather have an extreme masochist or an extreme sadist as your sex partner?


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Extreme masochist. 

Would you rather your current SO confessed to doing porn, or get caught having sex in public by your boss?


----------



## INFPsyche (Nov 13, 2014)

Definitely my SO doing porn.. at least it brings in money lol..

Would you rather illegally have sex for money (once) or have a secret tryst with your best friends significant other??..


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

INFPsyche said:


> Definitely my SO doing porn.. at least it brings in money lol..
> 
> Would you rather illegally have sex for money (once) or have a secret tryst with your best friends significant other??..


Definitely the former. I would not do that to my best friend. Ever.

Would you rather have a 25 sec. orgasm every day or have a 5 min. one once a week?


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd take the longer one. I just enjoy having a great amount of pleasure that one time I'm being intimate with someone. I can deal with longer periods of no sex if I am going to be having better pleasure in 7 days.

An easy one to warm myself up into this thread. Would you rather have gentle or rough sex?


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Gentle, unless by "rough" you mean some serious business like bondage and whatnot.
Fuck the police or let the police fuck you?


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Witch of Oreo said:


> Gentle, unless by "rough" you mean some serious business like bondage and whatnot.
> Fuck the police or let the police fuck you?


I'd fuck the police. I seen some hot bondage porns. I think she wasn't a real cop though.

Would you rather get done by a horse, or do the do horse?

EDIT: Actually thats not sexy, only embarrassing, but I'll leave it up just in case.

Here's another. Accidently livestream a sextape on facebook, or have hotel maid walk in on naked helpless bounded robbed you?


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd take the sextape for three reasons:
1. nobody touches my property
2. I am used to embarassing myself on accident
3. I'm pretty sure the vast majority of my facebook friends wouldn't mind it

Would you rather only be able to have sex in public places(time of the day and number of people around doesn't matter, so park at night counts as well) or immediately get a cramp in your leg whenever you orgasm?


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

Only have sex in public places. I don't want anything ruining my orgasms. And a museum after dark would kind of be a cool place to have sex.

Only be allowed to have sex with people who are not your sexually preferred gender or never be able to have sex with the same person more than once?


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Never be able to have sex with the same person more than once. 

Would you rather walk in on your SO getting it on with your friend or a family member?


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Bad Hombre said:


> Never be able to have sex with the same person more than once.
> 
> Would you rather walk in on your SO getting it on with your friend or a family member?


With a friend, friends mean less than family.

Would you rather sleep with your mum or your dad? (If they are dead, the question still stands).


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Reality Check said:


> With a friend, friends mean less than family.
> 
> Would you rather sleep with your mum or your dad? (If they are dead, the question still stands).


Way to kill a thread.
I'd rather sleep with your mum and dad. 

Have foul smelling genitals for a year or go down on someone with foul smelling genitals once a week for a year?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Eh shit gross
I guess I would rather go down on the smelly person than be the smelly person

Would you rather have phenomenal sex but just one time ever or be guaranteed a lot of sex but it is always awful and unfulfilling?


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Phenomenal sex once. I would be too frustrated by awful and unfulfilling sex that I just wouldn't have it anyway.

Would you rather have sex with someone who has a fetish you find disgusting or find out that one / both of your parents has it by walking in on them?


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Find out that one/both of my parents has it by walking in on them (I don't give a shit what my parents are into, but if I have sex with the person it involves me lol).

Would you rather only be able to cum during masturbation but otherwise have incredible (though frustrating) sex, or be able to cum during sex but never be able to have sex with someone who you're physically attracted to?


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Masturbating. I don't get frustrated if it doesn't happen for me during sex. I'm primarily a giver. Though my partner can get frustrated about it for whatever reason. *shrugs* I'd never have sex with someone I'm not attracted to. I only have it within a relationship, lol. No need for it outside of that for me.

Would you rather be stripped nude in (at least semi-)public by your partner, or be in the other role stripping your partner?


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

A good opportunity for stripping a willing partner in public is something I would pick over most things, including dinner.

Would you rather fuck @Reality Check 's mom and dad or @Kyn 's mom and dad?


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Tropes said:


> A good opportunity for stripping a willing partner in public is something I would pick over most things, including dinner.
> 
> Would you rather fuck @Reality Check 's mom and dad or @Kyn 's mom and dad?


Have to be @Kyn 's mum and dad, incest does not do it for me but I'm not incestophobic so I wont judge those who are into that stuff.

Would you rather get eaten by a lion or eaten by a crocodile?


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Lion. They kill the prey before they eat it.

Would you rather have sex in a slaughterhouse or in a McDonald's freezer?


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Sex in a slaughterhouse can be sexy from a certain point of view, sex in a Mcdonald's freezer is really just a time for questioning your life choices and everything that got you to that point.

Would you rather live in a default YES world where you could have sex with almost anyone you wanted, but so can people with you - or your partner - or a default NO world where almost nobody will have sex with you, except occasionally your partner?


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Default No. Otherwise I wouldn't have time for anything else. 

Would you rather die a virgin or be bummed to death


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

Kyn said:


> Default No. Otherwise I wouldn't have time for anything else.
> 
> Would you rather die a virgin or be bummed to death


death by snoo snoo










your mom/dad and SO have switched bodies.
the only way you can fix it is to have sex with one of them.
would you rather have sex with your SO in your mom/dad's body, or your mom/dad in your SO's body?


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

What is with the incestuous obsession in this thread?


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Kyn said:


> What is with the incestuous obsession in this thread?


Nothing like keeping it in the family.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Reality Check said:


> Nothing like keeping it in the family.


I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Kyn said:


> I'll take your word for it.


I'm just going by what Ive heard. I ive near Barnsley, plenty of webbed fingers there.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Cotillion said:


> death by snoo snoo
> 
> 
> your mom/dad and SO have switched bodies.
> ...


Eh, sedating your SO's body so that it doesn't matter whose consciousness is in it seems like the way to go, whether that can be done consensually though depends on the people involved. Personally I know my mother and there's no chance she'd give up an opportunity to possess the body of a younger woman, so now we're basically asking whether it's ethical to use rape to prevent body snatching. On a strictly utilitarian point of view the answer should be yes, because if the body snatcher uses the snached body to have sex in the future isn't' that in itself a form of rape? On the other hand, there's something to be said about personal agency, because in one scenario might lead to a lot of rape that isn't directly done by you, the other has only one instance of rape but that is done by you. I think the tie breaker for me would be which one I love the most, and the answer is whoever was insane enough to accidentally invent the body switching technology that is somehow tied to having sex with me.

Would you rather have a relationship where you each feel like you are in control of your own urges and agency, or a relationship where you both know how to push each other's buttons, seduce and play mind games with each other, giving up contained self control for circular mutual control?


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

:frustrating: :frustrating: :frustrating: :angry: 
I want to control all of it. 

I'll begrudgingly choose circular mutual, but I'm not happy about it.

Would you rather be extremely attractive, but average in bed or extremely good in bed, but average looking?


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Extremely good in bed and average looking. 

Would you rather only be able to orgasm with one specific person or never be able to orgasm, but guaranteed pleasurable sex with attractive men or women (depending on which you like)?


----------

